# צליל and צוללת



## Ali Smith

Shalom, is there any connection between ציללת tsolelet (submarine) and צליל tslil (bell)?
Thanks!


----------



## slus

As far as I know, there's no connection.
צליל means sound. 
צוללת is submarine.
 Both have the same root - צ.ל.ל
But this root had 3 different and unrelated meaning (the third one is the root for צל - shadow)


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks. I thought tslil meant “a bell” because it’s often used in connection with telephones.


----------



## slus

צלצול is (phone) ringing. Literally - "making a sound".


----------



## amikama

Ali Smith said:


> I thought tslil meant “a bell” because it’s often used in connection with telephones.


There are צליל חיוג (dial tone), צליל תפוס (busy signal) etc., but in all of them צליל means "a sound", not "a bell". A bell is פעמון.


----------



## Techref

Or could it be between  ציללת  and צוללת?


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you! Was צְלִיל 'sound, tone' originally a past participle from the verb qal צלל 'to ring; to stammer'?


----------



## Drink

It doesn't seem to have the form of a past participle.


----------



## Ali Smith

Hmm...you're right. Maybe it's an Aramaic past participle? But if it is, why isn't it צָלִיל? Where did the קמץ go?


----------



## Drink

In Aramaic, the past participle would not have qamatz.

Anyway, it doesn't seem to be a past participle. It fits neither the form, nor the meaning.


----------



## Ali Smith

Okay, but what vowel did the first syllable have originally?


----------



## Drink

What do you mean by originally?


----------



## Ali Smith

I mean in proto-Hebrew. Obviously, there must have been a vowel in the first syllable.


----------



## Drink

It's not clear that this word dates back to Proto-Hebrew.

It could be a medieval borrowing from Arabic صليل.


----------



## Abaye

I don't think guesswork is the best approach in matters that are neither new nor mysterious. Why won't you begin with easily accessible resources like Wiktionary and ויקימילון.
צליל - ויקימילון
And if you care about biblical Hebrew, then the strong's / DBD lexicon.
H6750 - ṣālal - Strong's Hebrew Lexicon (kjv)


----------

